

Coursera Calculus course with hand-drawn animated materials - interconnector
http://boingboing.net/2012/12/04/free-coursera-calculus-course.html

======
interconnector
Detailed syllabus:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/coursera/topics/calcsing/SYLLABUS_S...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/coursera/topics/calcsing/SYLLABUS_SVC.pdf)

